# Motorguide Xi5 / Lowrance or Minn Kota / Humminbird



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

I think that the connectivity between the GPS/Fishfinder and the trolling motor is a really interesting and useful advancement. My understanding is that the brands listed above only have this connectivity when used together. Do any members have experience and/or thoughts on one over the other? I haven't read a lot of positive comments about Humminbird.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I went back and forth on this topic. I just bought a Lowrance elite 9ti, and I'm thinking about the Xi3/5 to plug it in. 

However, when will you use this feature? Not really on the flats as you are typically sight fishing. Against the mangroves, not really. Fishing a dock, nope. Holding under a bridge, no.

The only thing I can really think of is deeper waters. Even so I'm not usually following a channel in the deep, just setting up over a wreck. 

Just my take. I think it's cool, but I'm not sure if it's really useful over the features already built into the trolling motors.


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

I was thinking about while scoping out a line of mangroves while on sideview. You see an island or stretch that looks promising, buzz along it looking for deeper cutouts underneath, sunken trees or other structure, mark what looks good and have the trolling motor bring you back to each of the spots. Seems plausible at least in theory.


----------



## Fishing_TX (Mar 21, 2018)

Just breaking in my Xi3/Pinpoint GPS to NMEA Simrad NSS7 Evo3 combo. Will let you know. Only used once so far on my Sabine Micro.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I have lowrance/xi5. I had it hooked together with routes that would let me go automatically along a shoreline. Just build a route and it would follow. It worked great....for about 2 months. Then it broke and I've never been able to get it to work again. Now the lowrance just won't see the trolling motor no matter what I do. Very annoying. NMEA 2000 is stupid. They should do wireless.


----------

